# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Chèn flash vào web ?

## thangttmobile

mình có đoạn chèn flash như sau:

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="anh/flash/13.swf" width="658" height="163" align="right">

<param name="movie" value="banner.swf"/>
<param name="quality" value="high"/>
<param name="wmode" value="transparent"/>

</object>

nhưng khi duyệt = ie thì nó ko hiển thị ra flash, không thấy đc trong khi chrome và firefox lại thấy đc flash, mình nghĩ chắc sai ở đâu đó, mọi người giúp với

----------


## dangban321

giúp mình với các bạn ơi...............................................  ...............

----------

